# finally decided



## youngslipper (Jul 2, 2015)

I think that i finally decided on what i am wanting to buy. I am selling a few orchids and seeds to buy myself a few plants from a member of our society, i will be visiting his greenhouse in the second week of July

I will be very grateful for some more care tips, the two are,
Paph armeniacum
Phrag popowii

Some questions regarding the armeniacum. I have seen some of the plant growing in hanging baskets with coconut husk at the bottom where shoots can grow throug. Would this work? The plant is a single growth plant in a normal pot (guessing the stalons a ringing around in the pot)

And the popowii i have heard some rumours that this one has the longest petals in the caudatum group? Is this true? 

Thanks in advance


Carel


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't do phrags,but for paph. armeniacum, it's best if you have a greenhouse or cold room for winter.
They do best with cold winter. 

As for basket, you can try, but any shallow and wide container will work well to accommodate the habit of this species.


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 2, 2015)

I like the looks of some of the plants in baskets. Coming up all over


----------

